# Jaffa Meringue Sandwhich Question.



## cheflife0812 (May 8, 2021)

Hello everyone,

So I want to make a a meringue sandwich filled with an orange curd and chocolate.

Question is, is there a proper ratio of chocolate and cream to make it pipeable but still strong enough to hold itself?

Or potentially could i make a spreadable chocolate and spread in between the meringue and curd? 

Also would you have any great ideas for a garnish to finish the top of the dessert off that would compliment it? 

Thank you......Cam =]


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

if you're after the taste of a jaffa cake, i'd use an orange marmelade and chocolate ganache. Make the ganache with equal parts of dark bittersweet chocolate and heavy cream (I personally like a little bit of butter in the ganache for body; our formula is 2# choc, 8 oz chopped butter in a bowl; 2# heavy cream brought to a rolling boil then poured over the chocolate/butter Rock the bowl a little to ensure all the cream goes to the bottom of the bowl. Let it sit for about 5 minutes then use a whisk to gently stir it and it will come together and look glossy and smooth. If you leave it in the bowl overnight, it will firm to the consistency of peanut butter or sour cream and you can pipe it or spread it. You can also whip it to lighten the texture. You can scale this down to as little as 4 oz choc, 1 oz butter, 4 oz cream).


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

I did some with a macaroon base made from almond paste, sugar and egg white.
Filling was warmed turkish delight flavored with orange ext.
Dipped in choc .


----------



## cheflife0812 (May 8, 2021)

retiredbaker said:


> I did some with a macaroon base made from almond paste, sugar and egg white.
> Filling was warmed turkish delight flavored with orange ext.
> Dipped in choc .


Looks amazing! I will have to try these, though i am from top end Australia so very humid haha


----------



## cheflife0812 (May 8, 2021)

T


jcakes said:


> if you're after the taste of a jaffa cake, i'd use an orange marmelade and chocolate ganache. Make the ganache with equal parts of dark bittersweet chocolate and heavy cream (I personally like a little bit of butter in the ganache for body; our formula is 2# choc, 8 oz chopped butter in a bowl; 2# heavy cream brought to a rolling boil then poured over the chocolate/butter Rock the bowl a little to ensure all the cream goes to the bottom of the bowl. Let it sit for about 5 minutes then use a whisk to gently stir it and it will come together and look glossy and smooth. If you leave it in the bowl overnight, it will firm to the consistency of peanut butter or sour cream and you can pipe it or spread it. You can also whip it to lighten the texture. You can scale this down to as little as 4 oz choc, 1 oz butter, 4 oz cream).


Omg, thank you so much for sharing i really appreciate it. So when you say 2# what are you referring to, a quantity? Is there a way to get it to a pipeable consistency not overnight? This is for a timed competition coming up. Trying this next week in prep for the comp. Marmalade is an interesting addition, so I would just spread it on the meringue then pipe choc in then top with other meringue.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

cheflife0812 said:


> T
> 
> Omg, thank you so much for sharing i really appreciate it. So when you say 2# what are you referring to, a quantity? Is there a way to get it to a pipeable consistency not overnight? This is for a timed competition coming up. Trying this next week in prep for the comp. Marmalade is an interesting addition, so I would just spread it on the meringue then pipe choc in then top with other meringue.


consider the mechanics of what you're doing.
hard meringue shells with soft filling, where do you think the filling is going when you take a bite.?
Thicken the filling if its soft, we put gelatin in chopped apricot pastry filling to stop the squirts.

Its best to have consistent texture, firm cookie needs a firm filling.
soft filling needs soft shell such as macaron.
Ganache is ok if you let it set first , then bag it.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

cheflife0812 said:


> Looks amazing! I will have to try these, though i am from top end Australia so very humid haha


very humid is the enemy of meringue.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

cheflife0812 said:


> T
> 
> Omg, thank you so much for sharing i really appreciate it. So when you say 2# what are you referring to, a quantity? Is there a way to get it to a pipeable consistency not overnight? This is for a timed competition coming up. Trying this next week in prep for the comp. Marmalade is an interesting addition, so I would just spread it on the meringue then pipe choc in then top with other meringue.


Use the smaller quantity and see how long it takes to firm up. I've found that using Callebaut makes waiting for the ganache to firm up take less time because it is more viscous than the no-name bittersweet we use for our every day things (we use the better quality chocolate for things like mousse and this stuff for things like brownies). If you use the 8 oz batch size and a shallow hotel pan it will firm up faster. The marmelade should give you a barrier that will buy you some time before the meringue begins to soften (not a lot of time, but better than nothing.) Just like with a marjolaine (which has dacquoise as opposed to a baked meringue) the filling will soften the meringue over time and you could parlay that into what you want.

The 2# is a weight measure, not volume (cups). It would be about 904 grams, I think?


----------

